# HC and HM whats the difference?



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I wanted to get a good ground cover plant so I looked into HC. Then I saw HM. They look the same so then whats the difference between them?

I cant at all tell whats the difference between these 2 plants


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

HC is way smaller


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

can u tell from these pics if these are HC or HM?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Both look like HC to me. They aren't getting enough light where they are. Nice color on the shrimp though.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

so they should be moved towards the center?

Thanks, I've been hunting down only the reddest to make a population of ultra red cherry shrimp.

thanks for the ID red eyes.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree, definately HC in the pics. HC has leaves about the size of a pin head while HM has elongated leaves that are at least 3-5 times longer and slightly wider than HC.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

no problem, by the by, russel here on APC has some really nice red shrimp if you are still interested. You might be able to look back through the for sale section and find some pics of his shrimp.

The HC needs fairly intense lighting and lots of nutrients to thrive. If it doesn't have these needs met, it will start lifting off the ground and straining for the light. Eventually it will turn brown and decay like some has in your picture.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

i thought it was because i just planted them. will do. i have a 65 watt coralife. do u think thats sufficent?

well i'll look him up but i spent alot of money so far making this a super red population and i'm pretty happy so far.


----------

